# Ontario



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm here I'm located just outside of Newmarket to the East.

Matt


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Where I live I'm near the junction of 71,70 and 69A1


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

wmu 92


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Wmu94


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

WMU 48/47/41


Where are you located......


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Wmu85


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

Home 94A, hunt 93A 92B, Hunt camp 47WMU


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

92D :darkbeer:


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

69a


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

92C .......... I can see 91A from the side door of the house.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

80 87a


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

92b


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

76 for me


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Engine10 said:


> 92C .......... I can see 91A from the side door of the house.



Engine 10 you back from????? where is it you've been or are going to?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

WMU 73 for me!!!


----------



## canada99vette (Dec 1, 2009)

Odessa here, 10 min west of Kingston


----------



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

I work in milton, hunt with friends in 85


----------



## lostboy9 (Mar 14, 2007)

70 .... The County


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Wmu 94


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

lostboy9 said:


> 70 .... The County


:thumbs_up


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

57, 61, 60 also hunt 50 and 47


----------



## BrianOnt (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm in 88 and hunt 89, 90


----------



## FISHERKING (Jan 16, 2006)

82A/82B/84 Grey/Bruce


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

41-42-47


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

*76a*

76A for me but hunt 76B, 75 and 78A as well


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Thunder Bay area here....... mainly hunt 13,15B..... with the option of many other areas close by:wink:


----------



## greywynd (Aug 7, 2008)

Live in 73, almost at the intersection of 74A and 74B. Could easily hunt in any of those three at times, so have to pay attention to the different rules!


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

wmu 79c and 75 is my trailer


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Live and hunt 94b. 
Where did all the deer go?


----------



## extreme (Mar 8, 2006)

hunt wmu 81


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

cath8r said:


> Live and hunt 94b.
> Where did all the deer go?


agreed i havent seen any on stand and only a handful of deer while driving


----------



## Bowrook (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm from area 94 but hunt in 92C


----------



## Jubilee Lodge (Jun 3, 2005)

area 48 Renfrew County


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

WMU 94A (home), Hunt 94


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

Somewhere in area 13.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Live and hunt in 68b, and I also hunt in 69a. Deer, bear, grouse, woodcock, pheasants, ducks and geese!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

WMU 65 here.

Man, the deer pop has declined soo much the last 5 years...If the MNR don't get their head out of their ***** ...itès going to be brutal the next few years!!!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

From GTA area, hunt in 82a mostly, also hunt 46


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

82b here Meaford but also hunt 82a


----------



## one shot scott (Mar 5, 2009)

87E is where i set up


----------



## fknruts (Oct 30, 2009)

*Sault Ste. Marie*

Areas 1-45 depending on the day.:wink:


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

*wmu*

live in 65
hunt ,65 64A,63A,67


----------



## perrysbirds (Dec 23, 2009)

Wmu 76


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in London


----------



## Bruce County (Jun 5, 2009)

84 is my home range. I also hunt 80 down at my inlaws


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

80 wmu


----------



## longlake (Sep 2, 2009)

76 orillia


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Your Independent Grocer, Huntsville!


----------



## patriot04 (Apr 26, 2004)

63B
Lanark county here:beer:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Forgot to mention, i also hunt 43B. Wierd because its the one i hunt the most:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnorth (Jan 15, 2009)

7A & 7B :teeth:


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

WMU 73 and Hunt camp in 57


----------



## roadkill302 (Jan 12, 2010)

55A Barrys Bay


----------



## oldhoyt (Mar 26, 2006)

Mostly 66A public land.

Shoot old hoyts


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wmu 94


----------



## huckincanuck (Jan 17, 2010)

80 and 87


----------



## ninepointer (Jan 19, 2010)

WMU's 88 & 89B for archery.
WMU 47 for rifle.


----------



## Campbery (Sep 26, 2009)

area 84


----------

